# Hi from sweden



## Brunstorp (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi!
Now I´m member her, can just to starta say that my english is not the best! 
Keep´s and breed couple specis of rodents at the moment, the plan is to get a local
to have more space too exotic rodents 
The last at the moment of specis is:
*Fancy mices with goal of Himalaya,Siamese and dutch
*African soft fuer rats - Highwhite & Platinitum
*Rats - Black & Russian Blue as mainplan
*Syrian hamster - Yellowbased(ToY/ToTo) and blackbased(aa) colours
*Dwarfhamsters bouth Campbells and Russian winterwhite
*Gerbils just a feuw
*African grasrats and Bandrit vole´s

And some more animals too


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello and welcome! 
Sounds like you have your hands full with all of them, and Siamese and Himalayan are my some of my favourite varieties of mice too  Also just to add that for a non-native speaker your English is really good!


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome!
Your English is pretty good actually  You have a lot of rodents there! I've never even heard of African Grass Rats before, very cool


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum! That's quite a variety of species you have going on. : )


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome! 

Your English is good enough; sometimes I make less sense myself. :?

Thank you for not using a translator program!


----------

